# Ballasting and cleaning up?



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Today I ballasted my first track, it was N scale EZ track and I can see where I got better as I went along  The first areas are a lot wider than I thought. As I went along I got a better feel for the ballast amount and am happy with the results, but that also pops up a few questions.

Will a rail cleaner be enough to remove the glue residue? Or would I be better off using a high grit sandpaper?

What level of hardness do you want your ballast after it has dried for a day? (I'm using the 50/50 white glue method after spraying with alcohol)

And any suggestions on how to remove the excess ballast after it has hardened? I would like to clean up the areas where I used too much, but don't want to strip it all off if I can avoid it.

Thanks guys and once I get some more scenery done I'll post a few updates  I'm starting on the mountain next!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

sandpaper not recommended, a damp firm sponge will get the glue off, and any ballast you want to remove, just wet it down again, it will loosen up, 
enjoy..


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

My hobby shop has small eraser like thing for cleaning track it works great paid $2.00 had it for 15 years. The little Choo-Choo Shop in Spencer NC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sometimes water does not remove all of the glue residue from
the rails. After you have cleaned the excess ballast from on
top of the ties run a test loco on it. Note where it hesitates
or stumbles and you'll find spots that did not come off. You
may have to use something that has more 'grit' to it than
sponge and water.

Don


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

If you have dry ballast that needs to be picked up but not wasted, I use a small shop vac and into the nozzle I stick a ladies nylon knee high stocking. Let the foot portion of the nylon go inside the nozzle and fold the rest onver the outside of the nozzle and hold onto this so it does not get sucked into the sweeper. When you are done turn off the sweeper and remove the nylon and all your excess ballast and or grass or turf or what ever will be in the sock to be used once again. I have cut in half the amount of materials I use. If the area is now to thin of coverage just add more glue/water mix and recoat.
As far as already glued ballast, I try to remove it with an exacto knife before the glue is completely dry as it will remove quite easily this way.

Airshot


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Airshot is right on the money with that tip. Good thing about the vac is that any loose comes off now and not later. I also use the vac to clean up my layout from time to time.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Wipe the rails off after you done with ballast.


----------

